
VR is not just a tool, it’s a foundation to build new tools off of - grblovrflowerrr
https://medium.com/@yoshikischmitz/vr-is-not-just-a-tool-its-a-foundation-to-build-new-tools-off-of-f9d48bbf6358#.lmaoy66ah
======
HoopleHead
"off of" is one of the daftest American manglings of the English language.
Ending a sentence with such a preposition just makes it sound all the more
ridiculous.

[Why do Americans hate the word "on" and love the word "of[f]"? They leave out
the former and needlessly double up the latter]

